# Propagating Wax Myrtle ?



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Anyone ever propagated wax myrtles before, and willing to share some pointers? Thanks Eddie


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Eddie-

Ive never done it, but have dug up quite a few for transplant, from one of my fields- around here if you dont mow an open field for a couple of years, they and loblollies sprout like weeds.

There is a place between Myrtle Beach and Charleston on route 17 that specializes in growing wax myrtles, so there must be a market for them.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

They are suppose to make a good evergreen screen or thats what I've been told. Eddie


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

If you're not in a hurry, layering works. Take a low branch, scratch the outer woody skin off and place it in contact with soil. Cover with a little more soil and put a brick on top. By fall it will be rooted. First frost, break it off of the mother plant and pot up. It'll be ready to go NEXT spring.

If you want some quickly, wait until the first tender green shoots start coming out. Clip them about three inches down, dip in rooting hormone and place into a loose sand in the shade and set up a misting system that mists them every 30 minutes or so for 10 seconds. In about 3 weeks, they'll be rooted. If not, wait another week. Plant them into loose potting soil and water three times a day for about a month. Then plant in a bigger pot and do what you want with them. 

I have also dug some rooted wax myrtles up from around the base of some really large mature trees. The only thing with this is it's hit or miss if you get enough of the rooted shoot to allow it to survive. 

With the tender shoots/misting method, you can grow several hundred plants off of one mature plant. The misting method is the method that most nurseries use to start their plants. It takes some initial investment (the misting system) but once you have it, you can start an untold number of landscape plants and sell them. Check out a couple of websites I saw years ago....one is www.freeplants.com I used to go there a few years ago and haven't been in a while. He started really pushing his online newsletters but had some good into. Another is www.landspro.com The owner is a really sweet lady who is SUPER knowledgeable about plant propogating and lives in the south where wax myrtles thrive. 

Sorry so wordy. Hope this helps.

Ray


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks folks for the info. Eddie


----------

